# OH has finally decided to move to France - HELP!



## noblesse

While I have been living in France since 2018 and have the WA type Titre de Séjour, my OH has so far resisted the move from the UK. After a sad period during the two years of Covid lockdowns and travel restrictions, and after two months in hospital being treated for the resulting anxiety/depression, he is now ready to come over.

I understand that he has the right to join me here because I obtained the T de S before the January 2021 deadline, but I am unsure in what ways the procedures for joining the health system and applying for his own T de S differ from those I followed several years ago.

For example, does he have to apply for a visa to come to France, considering that he intends to stay?

Is there a special application process for his application for a T de S?

Etc, etc.

Has anyone gone through all this and can give me some pointers as to where to start? I have already contacted the Overseas Health people for his S1, but that's as far as I've gone.

Thanks,
janet


----------



## BackinFrance

I notice nobody has replied, but would suggest you ask your Préfecture as they will be the ones who will be assessing your husband's claim for a CDS.

Sorry to hear of your troubles.


----------



## BackinFrance

Just for the information of others, Noblesse is British and holds a WA CDS. The Brexit Withdrawal Agreement preserved the right of certain family members of those who hold a WA CDS to move to France at a later time.


----------



## BackinFrance

BackinFrance said:


> I notice nobody has replied, but would suggest you ask your Préfecture as they will be the ones who will be assessing your husband's claim for a CDS.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your troubles.


Just to add that I do not believe your husband will need a visa, think he could travel to France on the 90 days in 180 visa waiver and then apply to the Préfecture for a CDS before the visa waiver expires. 

You would certainly need the usual documents, eg recent official copies of both your birth certificates and your marriage certificate {translated by a traducteur assermenté), evidence about your home in France, your passports, your WA CDS etc. I think you were born in the US, in which case your US birth certificate will need to be Appostilled.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Among the other documents you'll need to register your husband are proofs of health cover for both of you. If you're already registered with CPAM, your attestation should do. Not sure how it works for your husband - he may need an initial policy until he becomes eligible for registering with CPAM. (The WA affects so many aspects for Brits coming to France now, as "non-EU nationals" that it's hard to keep things all straight.) You might want to wander down to your local mairie to just inquire with them about what your husband needs to do in your situation. (Talking to the mairie is generally a whole lot more pleasant than trying to deal with the prefecture in all its many forms. At least for queries like this.)


----------

